# anyone tried asprin, steroids & extra progesterone



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

We've had two rounds of ivf, both successful but with very early mc & many nat but just cant seem to hold on to them. never made it to 1st scan 

Doc has suggested we try again soon as samples have been good, same flare protocol but use asprin, steroids & extra progesterone. 

Anyone in or been in same situation, doc said there could be extra probs with these drugs.

julie xx


----------



## CharlieClarke (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Julie

I had to have a termination 2 yrs ago and my midwife told me to take small dose Aspirin as soon as I got pregnant again. ( also had many miscarriages )
Just had my first IVF at Nuffield in Woking, transfer was done on 2nd, due to test on 16th. Tested yesterday as I got a bit carried away and it came back positive, and again this morning.
I have been taking Asprin since the transfer.

Good Luck


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Charlieclark - thank you for your reply  congrats on your bfp pray all goes well for you.
xxx


----------



## walnut123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi
I took mini aspirin straight after transfer, and stopped immediately that I had an early bleed with both pregnancies.  I also took progesterone until about 33 weeks.  Both pregnancies were successful ivf.
Good luck.


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Walnut - thanks for your reply & congrats on your sucessful pregnancies. pray its all i need to keep my bfp next cycle xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya,

I took steroids 10mg twice a day, aspirin 75mg once a day and pessaries 400mg twice a day on my last cycle, unfortunate never got to test date, however I will be on the same medication next time. My clinic has seen higher results in pregnancies since starting using all three meds on a daily basis.

Hope this will be your time sweetie
Xxxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all

Just wondered what the steroids are prescribed for as I did ask about more support after transfer at my review?

I take 75mg aspirin a day right through cycle on the advice of the FS.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya chand  

Hope you well. Mine where called . When do you start? 
Xxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Jelly!

DR starts tomorrow - what was yours called and why did you get advised to take it?


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

That's really weird... Wrote it and nothing...... Will send you a pm Hun
Xxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiya, Im afraid I dont know what 'flare protocol' is (although I have seen it mentioned alot), but I am taking the the following...

aspirin 2 x 75mg daily
prednisolone (steriod) 4 x 5mg daily
progesterone 400mg + 200mg + 400mg daily.

Im also taking clexane (another blood thinner) 40mg daily and levothyroxine 1 x 25mg daily

My first IVF I was only on progesterone (2 x 400mg daily) I had a heavy early bleed, although turned out still pregnant.  Early scan showed no heartbeat.  Scan a week or so later just about showed a heartbeat but the sonographer was not very positive about what she could see and sadly a few weeks later I m/c.

My current IVF has also resulted in pregnancy.  I had my early scan on Monday and saw twin heartbeats.  One looked very strong to me, the other quite a bit smaller.

My gut feeling throughout the first IVF was that it hadn't worked out, even after seeing a heartbeat but before the m/c.  I feel totally different with this one.  I have a much better feeling about the whole thing.

I realise its early days yet, I know a lot might happen yet, but I do believe that the extra medication you have queried has gone a long way to helping me get here.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Mejulie40 and other ladies, 
I use babyaspirin, progesterone 3 times a day 200mg and I use Prednisolon 40mg once a day. I am doing IUI treatments so I am depending on the fertilization of the egg or not. Last cycle with 40mg unfortunately it was not fertilized and I got a BFN. Will try again this cycle with the same meds. With me it is sure I have problems with the immune system, TH1 cells. 

Good luck with your next treatment and do not hesitate to check your immune system. To me it has been very valueable! Without it I would have had more m/c.


----------

